# apple watch série 3 Nike



## brunob90 (20 Février 2019)

Bonjour à tous ,
j'aimerai savoir si pour cette montre il y a la possibilité d'utiliser les cadrans apple ou seulement les deux cadrans Nike ?

merci


----------



## LaJague (24 Février 2019)

Bien sûr tu as les Apple ! Avec les Nike en plus


----------

